# Boxer Rebellion, China 1900.



## pardus (Aug 16, 2013)

A snippet of history for those inclined or addicted like myself and @Freefalling 

http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/76364/Boxer-Rebellion

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boxer_Rebellion


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll add that to my list to watch.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 16, 2013)

Steve McQueen dies


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Steve McQueen dies



Only because you watched the wrong movie, I just finished '55Days At Peking' Charlton Heston and David Niven, can't go wrong with that!


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 17, 2013)

Added to the list.  Thanks.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> Only because you watched the wrong movie, I just finished '55Days At Peking' Charlton Heston and David Niven, can't go wrong with that!


I'll have to find it.


----------

